# Thinking about a 997... but...



## raven (May 7, 2002)

If I get one, I haven't got a garage to put it in. So do you think it's crazy to buy such a car and park it on the street? There are quite a few nice cars on my road (X5s, new 5s, 993s) but even though the new 997 is "subtle" I think it would stand out a bit. I've had two TTs parked on the road and I've only had the badges nicked back in 2001 when I had the first TT - no keying or anything like that.

By the way, my local dealer said that if I ordered one today, I'd get it in Q1 05....


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

raven said:


> If I get one, I haven't got a garage to put it in. So do you think it's crazy to buy such a car and park it on the street? There are quite a few nice cars on my road (X5s, new 5s, 993s) but even though the new 997 is "subtle" I think it would stand out a bit. I've had two TTs parked on the road and I've only had the badges nicked back in 2001 when I had the first TT - no keying or anything like that.
> 
> By the way, my local dealer said that if I ordered one today, I'd get it in Q1 05....


MOVE.

Alchemist.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Alchemist said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > If I get one, I haven't got a garage to put it in. So do you think it's crazy to buy such a car and park it on the street? There are quite a few nice cars on my road (X5s, new 5s, 993s) but even though the new 997 is "subtle" I think it would stand out a bit. I've had two TTs parked on the road and I've only had the badges nicked back in 2001 when I had the first TT - no keying or anything like that.
> ...


Yeah, I've been thinking about that but to get a garage I would have to pay a fair bit more cash, and it would probably prevent me from being able to afford a 997. So it's chicken and egg as far as that's concerned.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Build a garage.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Build a garage.


Yeah, thanks Kev, but I have houses either side of me, so unless I build a garage far away from my house, that's not an option.

Come on, surely someone is going to say "go for it".


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

raven said:


> Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> > raven said:
> ...


I'd prefer to see it more as a "Catch 22" situation, than "chicken and egg"... :-*

But there comes a time when you have to just simply buy what you want and set the fears aside. Its just as likely to get damaged in a work carpark, shopping centre or wherever else you use it...

Cars are most likely (IMHO) to get keyed as either a "revenge" thing (so stay on the right side of your neighbours) or as drunken or rowdy behaviour if your car is parked on some kind of thoroughfare. In anycase, people won't necessarily pick the "nicest" car in the street to key / damage...

*shrug*

I'd just go for it, but then I did leave my TTR parked outside an Indian takeaway (where I couldn't see it) almost EVERY night for 8 months... *grin*. (no damage ensued...)


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

Raven, can you build a drive and have off street parking?

Alchemist.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> surely someone is going to say "go for it".


GO FOR IT! :twisted: :twisted:

If I had Â£65k hanging around for a C2S, I know I would!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Alchemist - no room for drive either unfortunately. Although I always think that's just a way of telling crooks where you live so they know which house to nick the keys from!

Tim - yeah, I'm inclined to think the same and whatever, if it gets keyed or whatever, I can always just sell it. *shrug* :wink: And yeah, I guess I did mean a Catch 22 rather than a chicken and egg. :lol:


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Ed, go for it (and make sure to swing by for me to have a look :wink: )

My TT got a lot of unwelcome attention when parked on the street, but at the time it was a target for that sort of thing (So Solid Crew owe me for the repairs :roll: ). My S3 and RS4 have had none, and as much as a 997 may stand out a little, I don't think it would be on the hitlist of the amateur thief / vandal. Plenty of exotica parked round my way are all unmolested (including one lunatic who sometimes leaves his Continental GT on the street  ).

What you do have to accept is the odd scuff, scrape etc that comes with on-street parking. This is inevitable whatever make of car you drive, and is always repairable if you know the right place ( :wink: ). So, take a deep breath and do it. And if the worst comes to the worst, you can always sell it after a year and get all your money back.

Steve (jealous)


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

You're welcome to leave it on my drive. I'll need the keys too, in case I errr need to move it.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

phil said:


> You're welcome to leave it on my drive. I'll need the keys too, in case I errr need to move it.


Yeah, only you'd probably need to move it to work and back every day, so you could keep an eye on it in the work carpark too...


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Phil - problem solved. Didn't know you had a drive you posh git. :wink:

Steve - thanks for the thumbs up - good to hear that your RS hasn't had any unwelcome attention since you got it. I agree that the TT was a bit unusual in that it got the *wrong* sort of attention in the early days.

Now that I've phoned the dealer, it's getting to that "no turning back" moment...


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Go for it

mind you if i had Â£65k hanging around my missus would make me buy a bigger house!

FYI In Poole there is a black Ferrari 355 which i pass regularly always parked on the street.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> Thanks Phil - problem solved. Didn't know you had a drive you posh git. :wink:


Hardly. I have to share it with 10 other cars. I get dirty looks from the neighbours because I have 2.

I've been wanting a 911 for a while. Buying the ibiza's put that on hold for a while now though.


----------



## gazandjan (Sep 8, 2003)

We live in bradford - have a drive - however we leave our car on the road (996 C4 Cab) - Just buy it you will love it and after all you only live once


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

gazandjan said:


> We live in bradford - have a drive - however we leave our car on the road (996 C4 Cab) - Just buy it you will love it and after all you only live once


Now that depends on which religion you believe, surely...

In a past life, I drove a 996 cab, so I've no need to buy one this time around...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> 996 cab, so I've no need to buy one this time around...


So how old are you then (he says, picking apart tim's post)?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

phil said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > 996 cab, so I've no need to buy one this time around...
> ...


Yeah, Tim's net's full of holes.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I personally wouldn't have another nice car without a garage or off road parking. Much as I covet a 997 the stress and inevitability of vandalism (at least in Bristol) would take away the pleasure. Plus you do need somewhere to wax and tinker.

:?


----------



## rich (May 7, 2002)

mmm
just get the car and stop worrying.

I have a 996tt and keep it in a parking space.
Before that I have had other silly cars along side it without issue.

Its a car and is insured so get the car and dont look back.

Rich


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Ordered one this morning. Still a bit worried about parking on the street, but I'll live with it. Should get it in March next year all being well. And yes, I ticked the "Sports exhaust" and "Sports Chrono Pack" boxes as well. 

The countdown begins - haven't been this excited since I order the first TTR back in October 2000.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Lucky, lucky you! Assuming the vandals stay away you are going to love it...


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

raven said:


> Ordered one this morning. Still a bit worried about parking on the street, but I'll live with it. Should get it in March next year all being well. And yes, I ticked the "Sports exhaust" and "Sports Chrono Pack" boxes as well.
> 
> The countdown begins - haven't been this excited since I order the first TTR back in October 2000.


Nice one mate!! Bet you are so excited it's untrue!!


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

Well it had to happen after I posted about lack of unwelcome attention my RS4 had had parked on the street....










And a closeup....










Some fecker has tried to jemmy the back door open. There was nothing left in the car so they were trying to nick the car itself. They didn't get in, and given that they think a crowbar will open the door :roll: I'm not entirely sure how they intended to start it - bloody amateurs, so it's another trip to the bodyshop.

I'm pissed off, but philosophical. Minor niggles are more than negated by a good hoon to remind myself of the joys of ownership.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Steve,

I really really sympathise... but cannot fault your attitude. Nice work, fella...

Have you not noticed, though, that as well as damaging the bodywork, they have also wrecked one of your wheels? :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Steve,
> 
> I really really sympathise... but cannot fault your attitude. Nice work, fella...
> 
> Have you not noticed, though, that as well as damaging the bodywork, they have also wrecked one of your wheels? :lol:


Steve's so right-on and liberal, they are probably forgiven for that too. :wink:

ps looks quite like the work of a passing van. Right height etc. Not that that negates the annoyance. They'd have been pretty dim (not unlikely I know) to try and lever non-parallel to the hinges. One might also expect to see the door bent by a jemmy. Bummer anyway, but glad Steve is philosophical about it.


----------

